# هل يزعجك شكل قوائم AutoCAD 2009 الجديد ؟



## إسلام علي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله
السلام عليكم
هل يزعجك شكل قوائم Auto CAD 2009 الجديد الذي يشبه شكل قوائم مجموعة Office 2007 ؟
لو كان ذلك كذلك يمكن الرجوع لشكل قوائم كاد 2007 
إليك الحلول
1-إذا كنت تريد الرجوع إلى شكل الأتوكاد 2007 إختر workspace من آخر state bar و إختر default
 2- أو عند تنصيب كاد 2009 يمكنك إختيار "إستيراد إعدادت إصداري السابق"

هل تعلم !
هل تعلم أنه يمكن لكاد 2009 أن يسجل أوامر نمطية تكرارية خاصة بك بدلاً من تكرارها ..كيف ؟

هي ميزة جديدة في كاد 2009 تمكن غير المبرمجين من برمجة أحداث خاصة بهم من أدوات ستجد Action recorder بها زر لتسجيل الأفعال التي تقوم بها روتينياً ثم تشغيلها كلما أردت هذه الخاصية

هل تعلم ما هي أهمية إستغلال الأمر Xref ؟

هذا الأمر الهام يسهل عليك تعديل الرسوم المختلفة بدون الحاجة للدخول لها كلها وتعديلها
مثال : لديك مشروع مكون من 35 لوحة مختلفة "معماري ـ إنشائي ـ كهرباء ـ صحية ـ ...." وحصل تغيير في مكان عمود ما أو محمور ما ...... هل ستحتاج لعمل تغيير للـ 35 لوحة ؟ 
مع هذا الأمر ... لا حاجة لذلك !!

هل تستخدم خواص التصدير والإستيراد للطبقات من Layer State manager ?

مثال لتوضيح فائدتها : لديك مشروع برج سكني مكون من لوح "معماري ـ أساسات ـ تفاصيل ـ أسقف ـ محاور وأعمدة ـ كهرباء ـ صحية ـ ...." المشروع تم إنهاؤه وطــُبع ولكن رزقت شركتك بمشروع مشابه هل ستحتاج لإنشاء ملفات جديدة و Layers جديدة و Dimension Style جديدة مع تعديلها وتهذيبها ...لا !! سنستفيد من المشروع السابق بدون تعب ! كيف ؟ ستعرف >>> !!

لو أردت أن أشرح هذه الخواص وأخرى مفيدة بالفيديو شقم بالتصويت لنرى مدى الحاجة لذلك 
​


----------



## الاصلى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات شديدة من مهندس متميز 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا بشمهندس الأصلي
يبدو أن الموضوع لم يلق إهتماماً


----------



## إسلام علي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بسام.م.ب قال:


> كلك خير وبركة جزاك الله خيرا


السلام عليكم ...جزاك الله خير ...البركة من الله


yasser77 قال:


> ياريت تتفضل بالشرح لهذه الأوامر يا مهندس بشر


عيني لو إنت لوحد اللي طالبها حتى


إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> الله المستعان
> شكلي هثطبه تاني واشتغل عليه؟؟؟؟
> بس أخبار الإمتدادات ايه مهندس بشر


السلام عليكم ...تقصد أنه ما بيشغلش ملفاته على كاد 2006 ؟؟
لو تقصد كده .. إضغط كليك يمين >خصائص > فتح و حفظ > حفظ بصيغة 2004 "على اليسار فوق"
>موافق 
بعد كده هيفتح معك في أي إصدار


----------



## إسلام علي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
 أنقل لكم شروحات ممتازة 
شروحات م محمد فتحي عن الكاد 
************************
 هذا الموضوع عن ال Drawing Aids (مساعدات الرسم) في AutoCAD

 Snap-Grid-Ortho-Polar-Osnap-Otrack-Ducs-Dyn-Lwt

 حيث تم بحمد الله شرح هذا الجزء كاملا بجميع الخبايا التي توجد بهذا الشريط و إستخداماته
 الجزء الأول 
 الجزء الثاني 
 الجزء الثالث 
************************
 هذا الموضوع عن
 Dynamic Blocks
 Attributes and Design Center
حيث يتم صنع Dynamic Block واحد نحصل منه على جميع أوضاعه و أبعاده.
 مع توضيح كيفية الصنع و الأستخدام و بعض الأمثلة التطبيقية
 وشرح ال Design Center لتبادل البلوكات و جميع الStyles و الLayers
 و كيفية عمل جداول حصر للبلوكات عن طريق Attributes
1
2
3
4
************************
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 هذا الموضوع عن قائمة Dimension
 بكل ما تحتويه من أوامر و خبايا تلك الأوامر
 و كيفية عمل ال Dimension Style
 مع كيفية أستخدام الLeader و إعداداته
 مع توضيح كيفية أستخدام نفس ال Dimension Style لعدة روسومات بأبعاد مختلفة
 و شرح ال Dimension Style Manager
 و ال Override in Dimension
حيث أن هذا الفيديو بحمدالله لا يترك جزء صغير في هذه القائمة بدون ذكره
فلا تنس الدعاء بالتوفيق و الهداية
1
2 
***********************
تابع شروحات م محمد فتحي عن مسائل في الساب والـ CSI Col
*************************
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا الموضوع عن
 Joint Constraints
في SAP2000
حيث لا يمكن لأي مهندس العمل على الساب في ال 3d Modeling بدون أستخدام ال Joint Constraints
حيث أن هذا الموضوع في غاية الأهمية و البعض يستخدمه أستخدام خاطيء
و يجد صعوبة في الأستخدام فيضطر إلى أستخدام أساليب غير منطقية
لكن في هذا الفيديو سنتعلم مع بعض هوية ال Joint Constraints الحقيقية
و كيفية أستخدامها بشكل صحيح و بسهولة و بسرعة
مع شرح معظم ال Joint Constraints الموجودة في ال SAP
مثل
 Body, Weld, Diaphragm, Plate, Rod and Beam​ الدعاء بالتوفيق و الهداية
لتحميل لقطة الفيديو (مقسمة إلى ثلاثة ملفات مضغوطة)
من هنا 1
من هنا 2
من هنا 3 
*************************
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا الموضوع عن تصميم قطاعات Columns و Shearwalls و Core
بأستخدام برنامج CSiCOL
مع شرح ما يوجد في قوائم البرنامج كاملا
و طرق الرسم و التحليل و إستخراج كميات الحديد
و عمل Check of Stresses
و إستخراج نوتة حسابية لتصميم القطاع
لا تنس الدعاء بالتوفيق و الهداية​لتحميل لقطة الفيديو (مقسمة إلى ملفين مضغوطين) 
من هنا 1
من هنا 2 
Eng. Mohamed Fathi





*************************
تعليم كاد 2009 فيديو مبسط بالعربية للمهندس المعماري
أحمد الشوادفي
1
2
مع الشكر للمهندسين الكرام
​


----------



## إسلام علي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*موقع رائع للبرامج المجانية المعاونة لأوتوكاد*
*من هنا
www.freedownloadscenter.com*


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع هذا هام جدا لكل مهندس حديث ويسهل كثير عليك وهذا الموضوع قيم جدا عيث انة يوسع الأفاق لنا كمهندسين وحرصا على مواكبة العصر بما يحتوية من جديد فلو اهملنا كل هذا سيأتي اليوم الذي نبحث فية عن الماضي وحين ذالك نجد اننا قد فاتنا الكثير فنجد ان الكثير من العلم قد تراكم علينا وبذالك سنكون متأخرين ........وبهذا فيجب على كل مهندس ان يهتم بتلك المواضيع صغيرها وكبيرها وخصوصا الصغائر لأن تركمها ستصبح كبائر .........* ومن يخاف صعود الجبال يعش ابد الدهر بين الحفر*............أخوكم في الله


----------



## إسلام علي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> هل يزعجك شكل قوائم Auto CAD 2009 الجديد الذي يشبه شكل قوائم مجموعة Office 2007 ؟
> لو كان ذلك كذلك يمكن الرجوع لشكل قوائم كاد 2007
> إليك الحلول
> 1-إذا كنت تريد الرجوع إلى شكل الأتوكاد 2007 إختر workspace من آخر state bar و إختر default
> ...




عفواً أعتقد إنه الطريقة الأصح هي من أمر MenuBar ثم إكتب 1 ثم Enter وشكراً

**************************************

الاخوة الكرام 
اليكم الوصلات التالية لافلام فيديو عن ميزات اتوكاد 2009 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109366674/01Introduction.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109368134/02MenuBrowser.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109368846/03QuickAccessToolbar.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109369724/04Ribbon.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109370601/05StatusBar.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109371299/06QuickProperties.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109372545/07QuickviewLayouts.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109374557/08QuickViewDrawings.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109375357/09ToolTips.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109376774/10ActionRecorder.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109377693/11Layers.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109379235/12ShowMotion.wmv.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109380795/13Navigation3D.wmv.html​


----------



## إسلام علي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

كيف نغير خلفية كاد 2009 ؟
من حرف الـ A اللي فوق على الشمال (رمز الأوتوكاد) إضغط عليه ومن القايمة المنسدلة إختار tools ومنها إختار option و منها إختار display ومن نافذة display إختار rollover من تحتها إختار color تفتح نافذة drawing window color و من context إختار 2d model و من interface element إختار uniform color ومن نافذة ال color إختار اللون الأسود وكله تمام والحمد لله
م ن ق و ل


----------



## إسلام علي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*تحديد الفروق بسهولة بين رسمين شبه متطابقين يستخدمان الطبقات ذاتها*
هذه المشكلة تعترضنا كثيراً، وقد وجدت بعد التجربة أن أفضل طريقة هي:

فتح ملف جديد.
إدراج الملف الأول كمرجع خارجي باستخدام الأمر xref.
إدراج الملف الثاني كمرجع خارجي باستخدام الأمر xref.
استخدام أمر refedit لبدء تحرير الملف الأول، سيؤدي هذا إلى اضمحلال الألوان الخاصة بطبقات الملف الثاني بحيث يمكنك مشاهدة الفروقات بسرعة بين الملفين.
يمكنك الآن إدخال التعديلات على الملف الأول دون تعديل الملف الثاني (رسم غيمة تنقيح Revision Cloud فوق أماكن الفروقات).
حفظ التعديلات باستخدام الأمر refclose ثم الموافقة.
تكرار ذات الخطوات مع الملف الثاني.
والآن أصبحت الأماكن التي بها فروقات واضحة في كلا الملفين.
حسين حمادة - مهندس معماري - الخوجة للتجارة - جدة - السعودية
منقول من مجلة الكاد


----------



## إسلام علي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*من آخر من فتح ملفاتي؟*
إذا كنت تعمل في بيئة الشبكات فإنه يمكنك معرفة آخر مستخدم فتح ملفاً ما من ملفاتك ومتى كان ذلك بالضبط بإصدار الأمر Whohas من مفتاح الأوامر ثم اختيار الملف المطلوب من صندوق الحوار الذي يظهر.


----------



## إسلام علي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*كتابة ملاحظات تظهر بجانب اسم الملف للتعرف عليه بسهولة*
يصعب التعرف على ملفات أوتوكاد من اسمها فقط، وإذا كان لديك 20 ملفاً تحتوي على تفاصيل تنفيذية - مثلاً - فإن عرض الصورة المصغرة للملف غير كاف لمعرفة محتويات الملف أيضاً. وللتغلب على هذه المشكلة يمكنك الاستفادة من خصائص الملفات في نظام التشغيل ويندوز بإضافة عنوان للملف مع بعض الملاحظات في صندوق خصائص الملف، ثم الاستفادة منها في التعرف على محتويات الملفات، وللقيام بذلك:

انقر بزر الفأرة الأيمن فوق الملف المراد كتابة بعض الملاحظات له واختر خصائص (Properties)، ثم انتقل إلى لسان التبويب ملخص (Summary).
اكتب عنواناً مناسباً للملف في حقل العنوان (Title)، مثلاً: الحمام الرئيسي.
اكتب الملاحظات في حقل الملاحظات (Comments)، مثلاً: تفاصيل الإكساء - مقطع - واجهات داخلية - مسقط.
والآن بعد إدخال المعلومات المطلوبة من عنوان وملاحظات لجميع ملفات مشروعك، يمكنك بسهولة التفريق بينها بالانتباه إلى العنوان والملاحظات الموجودة. ولعلك تتساءل كيف يمكنني الاستفادة من هذه المعلومات عند فتح الملف في أوتوكاد، وكيف يمكنني مشاهدة هذه المعلومات؟ الجواب عليك تعديل مظهر صندوق حوار الملفات، والموضوع سهل جداً ولايحتاج إلى برمجة:


من صندوق حوار فتح (Open) في أوتوكاد تأكد من وجود الشريط العلوي الذي يوجد فوق لائحة أسماء الملفات مباشرة (الشريط الذي تظهر فيه كلمة الاسم Name وكلمة الحجم Size والنوع Type وتاريخ التعديل Modified الخ).
انقر بزر الفأرة الأيمن فوق هذا الشريط، واختر عنوان (Title). ثم أعد الخطوة نفسها واختر تعليقات (Comments).
الآن أصبح صندوق حوار الملفات قادراً على عرض عناوين الملفات والملاحظات الخاصة بها، ويمكنك الاستفادة من ذلك للتعرف بدقة على الملفات التي تريد فتحها


----------



## إسلام علي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

oops !!
هل تعلم أن الأمر oops في أوتوكاد يتراجع عن آخر عملية محو (erase) قمت بها، حتى ولو كان بين هذين الأمرين مجموعة من الأوامر الأخرى.
لكن على ما أعتقد أنه لم يعد يعمل في الإصدارات الجديدة
ربما بإستخدام أمر آخر لكن لازلت لا أعلمه


----------



## إسلام علي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> عفواً أعتقد إنه الطريقة الأصح هي من أمر MenuBar ثم إكتب 1 ثم Enter وشكراً


آسف ...أضطريت أسطب 2009 للتأكد
الطريقة الصحيحة 
Tools /// Workspace /// Auto CAD Classic​


----------



## إسلام علي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشكور اخي بشر علي مجهودك الرائع
> علي فكره احنا بلديات
> والله الواحد بيتشرف بيك في المنتدي


العفو يا حبيبي على راسي


----------



## إسلام علي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> oops !!
> هل تعلم أن الأمر oops في أوتوكاد يتراجع عن آخر عملية محو (erase) قمت بها، حتى ولو كان بين هذين الأمرين مجموعة من الأوامر الأخرى.
> لكن على ما أعتقد أنه لم يعد يعمل في الإصدارات الجديدة
> ربما بإستخدام أمر آخر لكن لازلت لا أعلمه


لأ فعلاً جربته للتو ..يعمل بكفاءة 
يرجع لك آخر عنصر قمت بحذفه بدون Undo لأي خطوات أخرى

ومرفق فيديو شرح لأمر تغيير شكل قوائم كاد 2009 الجديدة لتصبح مثل القوائم القديمة المنسدلة التي تعودنا عليها (تجربة ههه)


----------



## إسلام علي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> بسم الله
> السلام عليكم
> هل تعلم ما هي أهمية إستغلال الأمر Xref ؟
> 
> ...



أعتذر إخواني عن عدم إمكانية عمل فيديو لأن الكساحة ستكون كبيرة جداً ولا أستطيع رفعها ....أفضل هنا الشرح الكتابي
بسم الله
أمر Xref
لنشرح مثالاً 
بعد إنتهاء رسم البدروم مثلاً لمشروع ما معمارياً المفروض نبدأ برسم الأرضي ثم المتكرر ثم ...الخ ثم نبدأ التصميم الإنشائي أعمدة ـ أسقف ـ أساسات ...الخ ومع ذلك لوح الحصر و الكهرباء و ...
خلي بالكم إحنا دلوقت خلصنا البدروم فقط 
طيب بفرض أنه خلصنا الرسومات كلها و جه المالك بعد شهر قالك معلش يا بشمهندس أنا عاوز أوسع شوية وأزود نص متر من الناحية دي !!
 هتقعد بقه تغير المحاور والأعمدة في الرسومات دي كلها ؟
لأ 
طب الحل ؟
الحل هو أن ترسم المحاور وأماكن الأعمدة عادي من لوحة البدروم ثم تأخذ هذه المحاور والأعمدة و تضعها في لوحة منفصلة ثم تحفظها في مجلد المشروع (وخلي بالك لا تغير مكان الملف ده مستقبلاً)
ثم ترسم بعد كده اللوح اللي تحبها 
ولكن هل تأخذ المحاور والأعمدة نسخ ولصق من لوحتهم للوح باقي الرسوم ؟
  لأ  !!
 أمال إيه ؟ 
هقولك
تدخل اللوح الأخرى وتكتب Xref هيفتح لك صندوق 
في أعلى اليسار تجد زر أبيض تضغط عليه هيفتح لك البارتيشن بتاعك
 تدور على مكان الملف (المحاور والأعمدة) تضغط هيطلع لك لوحة خيارات تضغط موافق
وتحطه الرسم (المحاور والأعمدة) في باقي الرسوم 
(بدلاً من نسخ ولصق)
والآن لو طرأ أي تغيير على الأعمدة مثلاً تروح للوحة المحاور والأعمدة وتغير براحتك 
هتلاقيه إتغير تلقائياً في باقي اللوح 
وجربوا كده وقولوا لي لو حد فهم حاجة :68:

​


----------



## إسلام علي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

وده شرح جيد من م سامر حبيب قلوبنا 
للأمر Xref
حمـــل


----------



## إسلام علي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

نقلاً عن مجلة الأوتوكاد و الجي آي إس الشهيرة
وشكر خاص للأستاذ م حسن العسوس
ننقل مشاريع كاد إنشائية ومعمارية 
****************************
ارجو منكم نشر الموضوع و جزاكم الله خيرا 

*اولا : مشروعات مساجد انشائي و معماري* 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129078/MOUSQ1.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129079/MOUSQ2.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129097/MOUSQ5.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129122/MOUSQ4.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129123/MOUSQ3.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129137/MOUSQ6.rar.html 

*ثانيا : مجموعة من الفيلات الجميلة* 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129628/VILL_7.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129627/VILL_9.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129626/VILL_10.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129625/VILL_11.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129493/VILL_3.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129492/VILL_4.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129483/VILL_5.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129482/VILL_6.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129467/VILL_2.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129466/VILL_1.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129171/villaty.6.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129170/villa_2.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130456/villa_2.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130455/villaty.6.rar.html 

*مولات تجارية* 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2124391/mall_drawing.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2124357/mall_2.rar.html 

*ابراج سكنية* 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130445/3MARA_18.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130444/3MARA_17.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130443/3MARA_19.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130442/3MARA_20.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130428/3MARA_13.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130427/3MARA_14.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130426/3MARA_12.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130425/3MARA_16.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130424/3MARA_11.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130394/3MARA_6.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130393/3MARA_7.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130392/3MARA_9.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130391/3MARA_10.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130390/3MARA_8.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130340/3MARA_3.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130339/3MARA_5.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130338/3MARA_4.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130337/3MARA_2.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130336/3MARA_1.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129346/B8.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129282/B14.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129275/B11.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129261/B15.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129246/B16.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129236/B9.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129230/B7.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129229/B13.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129228/B6.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129227/B12.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129226/B10.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129194/B5.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129193/B1.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129192/B3.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129191/B2.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2129190/B4.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130733/building3.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130732/building1.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130731/building2.rar.html 

*قري سياحية 
* 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130604/KARYA_SAYAHYA2.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130602/KARY_SIAHYA.rar.html 

*دراسات مشروع تخرج* 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2124849/project_study.rar.html 

*مشروع تخطيط مدينة ترفيهية* 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2124764/urbain_drawing.rar.html 

*مشروع مستشفي ضخمة* 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2124643/hosbital_drawing.rar.html 

*مشروع كلية عمارة و تخطيط* 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2124566/art_faculty.rar.html 

*مشروع معرض سيارات بمنطقة الصيانة* 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2124530/car_show_rom.rar.html 

*مشروع متحف السويس* 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130603/SUIZ_MOUSIAM.rar.htm 

مشروعات متنوعة 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2124392/mineral_projects.zip.html


----------



## إسلام علي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مدونة كاد هامة وشكر آخر لمجلة الكاد
http://www.4shared.com/dir/315078/b391249e/sharing.html




أ حسن ... مشكور


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> نقلاً عن مجلة الأوتوكاد و الجي آي إس الشهيرة
> وشكر خاص للأستاذ م حسن العسوس
> ننقل مشاريع كاد إنشائية ومعمارية
> ****************************
> ...


المشاريع نفسها مجتمعة من رابطين فقط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/66834993...5e/_part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/66844604...99/_part2.html​


----------



## إسلام علي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*الكتل الديناميكية في أوتوكاد 2006*




آرام سلام​ [email protected]​ استجابة لحاجات مستخدمي برنامج الأوتوكاد جاءت الإصدارة 2006 منه وهي تحمل الكثير من الميزات والتحسينات، ولعل أكثرها جذباً للانتباه "الكتل الديناميكية (Dynamic Blocks)"، التي تسهل عملية إدارة بيانات الكتل والسيطرة عليها.
تستعرض هذه المقالة مفهوم الكتل الديناميكية "إنشاءً وتحريراً"، عبر سلسلة من الخطوات التي تقودنا للحصول على رسم لدرفة باب تتفاعل مع رغبات المستخدم وتستجيب لمتطلبات التصميم الذي يعمل على إنجازه بمحاكاة كتلة أخرى متوفرة أصلاً في مكتبة البرنامج.

*التعرف على الكتل الديناميكية (Dynamic Blocks)* افتح أوتوكاد 2006، ثم اضغط Ctrl+3، أو اختر Tool Palettes Window من قائمة الأدوات (Tools)، ضمن نافذة لوحة الأدوات الظاهرة الآن، اختر لسان التبويب Architectural حيث ستجد الكتلة Door - Metric في وسط قائمة الكتل المتوفرة.
انقر فوق الكتلة واسحبها إلى منطقة الرسم، لتتوضع وسط الشاشة، ودعنا نعاينها...
إنها عبارة عن درفة باب (Leaf) مفتوحة بزاوية 45 درجة.
انقر على الكتلة، لتظهر مميزاتها (أسهم و إشارات) كما هو مبين في الشكل (1).


 الشكل (1)​ ​ بالنقر على السهم رقم (1) والذي فوقه خط، تنسدل قائمة فيها خمسة قيم لزوايا فتحة الباب، وهي بالترتيب 90، 60، 45، 30، ومغلق (Closed). يمكنك تجريب جميع الخيارات، وملاحظة الفرق بينها.
ضع مؤشر الفأرة على السهم رقم (2)، وانتظر برهة، ستلاحظ تغير لون السهم إلى الأخضر مع ظهور مؤقت لبعد يشير إلى عرض فتحة الباب، الآن انقر على السهم ليتحول إلى اللون الأحمر، ولاحظ ظهور خمسة خطوط عمودية تعبر عن القياسات الثابتة المتاحة لعرض الباب، وهي (600، 700، 750، 800، 900، 1000 مم)، حيث يمكنك تغييره بتحريك مؤشر الفأرة والنقر على أحد هذه الخطوط.
أيضاً ضع مؤشر الفأرة على السهم رقم (3)، وانتظر حتى يتغير لونه ويظهر البعد الذي يشير إلى سماكة الجدار الذي سيكون الباب بداخله، انقر على السهم لتظهر ثلاثة خطوط أفقية بمسافات متتالية عن زاوية درفة الباب وهي بالترتيب (100، 150، 450 مم)، وتمثل احتمالات سماكة الجدار.
السهم رقم (4) هو عبارة عن مقبض هذه الكتلة، إذ يمكنك بعد النقر عليه وتحول لونه إلى الأحمر نقل الكتلة كاملة إلى الموقع المطلوب.
انقر على السهم رقم (5) لتغير اتجاه فتحة درفة الباب إلى الداخل أو الخارج، أما بالنسبة للسهم رقم (6) فالنقر عليه يؤدي إلى تغيير توضع مفصلة الباب (Hinge) من اليمين إلى اليسار.
جرب كل ما سبق برويّة، واستعد لمتابعة الموضوع...
*بيئة إنشاء وتحرير الكتل الديناميكية* قم بالنقر على الأيقونة الخاصة بتحرير الكتل Block Editor، أو اختر (Tools>Block Editor)، لفتح صندوق الحوار الخاص بإنشاء وتحرير الكتل (Edit Block Definition).
اكتب في الحقل Block to create or edit اسماً للكتلة وليكن My-door-Metric، ثم اقبل هذه التغييرات بالنقر على الزر OK.
تتحول منطقة الرسم إلى اللون الأصفر الفاتح، وهذا يعني أننا أصبحنا في بيئة إنشاء وتحرير الكتل الديناميكية. حيث نرى في الجزء العلوي شريط أدوات هذه البيئة، يضم مجموعة من الأيقونات بالإضافة لمربع اسم الكتلة، وعلى يسار الشاشة تظهر لوحة خاصة بصنع الكتل الديناميكية (BLOCK AUTHORING PALETTES)، تتكون من ثلاثة تبويبات: العوامل (Parameters)، الإجراءات (Actions)، وحالات/هيئات العامل (Parameter Sets). الشكل (2).


 الشكل (2)​ ​ أغلب التعديلات تكتمل على مرحلتين، أولاهما انتقاء عامل معين، والثانية إضافة إجراء لهذا العامل، حيث يمكن انتقاء أحد العوامل المتوفرة في لسان التبويب الأول، ثم انتقاء الإجراء من لسان التبويب الثاني، أو نعتمد على عامل و إجراء مترافقين من المجموعة المتوفرة في التبويب الثالث.
*رسم الكتلة* ارسم خطاً (AB)، بدايته النقطة A منطبقة على نقطة الأصل (0،0) طوله 100 وحدة وبزاوية 270 درجة، ثم أنشئ نسخة عنه (CD)، مزاحة بمقدار 1000 وحدة، لتحصل على تمثيل لبداية ونهاية الباب.
لرسم درفة الباب (Door Leaf)، اعتمد متعدد الخطوط (Polyline) أو أمر رسم المستطيل (Rectangle) بطول 1000 وحدة وارتفاع 40 وحدة.
هنا ومن خلال أحد أوامر النسخ وليكن Copy ننشئ أربعة مستطيلات أخرى للحصول على خمسة درفات، كما في الشكل (3).


 الشكل (3)​ ​ نفذ الأمر ROTATE على المستطيل الثاني، بزاوية مقدارها 30 درجة، وانتقاء الزاوية العليا على اليسار كنقطة دوران.كرر نفس العملية السابقة لتدوير المستطيلات الأخرى بزاوية 45 و 60 و 90 درجة.
الآن باستخدام الأمر MOVE انقل المستطيلات بحيث تكون الزاوية العليا على اليسار لكل المستطيلات في نقطة الأصل ( 0،0). (الشكل 4).


 الشكل (4)​ ​ نحتاج إلى رسم قوس يمثل منحني التفاف درفة الباب، مركزه النقطة (A) نقطة الأصل، وبدايته النقطة (C) أما نهايته فهي النقطة (E). وقد رسمته باللون الأحمر للإيضاح (الشكل 5). 

 الشكل (5)​ ​ وبما أنه في كل حالة من حالات الباب يظهر جزء من القوس، لذا يجب أن نقوم بفصل (Break) القوس في عدة أماكن، لذلك انتق نقطة الزاوية العليا على اليمين لكل درفة، والموضحة في الشكل السابق باللون الأزرق، (الأداة المناسبة لهذا العمل هي Break at Point)، في النهاية يجب أن يكون لديك قوساً مقسماً إلى أربعة أجزاء. كما هو مبين في الشكل (6). 

 الشكل (6)​ ​ *إضافة العوامل (Parameters)* إن اختيار العوامل يعتمد بشكل كلي على التفاعلية التي تريدها في الكتلة، ويكون هذا جزء من الفكرة الأساسية للكتلة وكيفية تصميمها، ويجب التفكير في هذا قبل البدء بعملية الإنشاء.ولكنني هنا تركت هذا الموضوع كون العمل هو عبارة عن محاكاة لكتلة موجودة أصلاً، وقد تعرفنا على مواصفاتها في بداية المقالة، لهذا لدينا فكرة مسبقة عن النتائج.
بداية ولإنشاء كتلة عادية، من الأفضل أن نحدد نحن نقطة الأصل و مسكة (مقبض) الكتلة في المكان الذي نراه مناسباً، لنعد إلى اللوحة الخاصة بإنشاء الكتل الديناميكية، ثم من التبويب الخاص بالعوامل، قم باختيار العامل Base Point، وانقر على نقطة الأصل كموقع للعامل Base Point. حيث تلاحظ ظهور علامة العامل. (الشكل 7).


 الشكل (7)​ ​ ونذكر هنا بأنه لا نحتاج إلى إضافة إجراء و لهذا السبب لن يظهر المربع الأصفر التحذيري. عد إلى اللوحة مرة أخرى و قم باختيار العامل Alignment، وانقر على نقطة الأصل لتحديد مكان العامل ثم انقر على نقطة منتصف الضلع العلوي لدرفة الباب الأولى، (الشكل 8).


 الشكل (8)​ ​ حيث كما تلاحظ يقوم البرنامج بوضع العلامة الخاصة بهذا العامل في نقطة الأصل. الفكرة من هذا العامل هي جعل الكتلة موازية لخط الجدار الذي نريد رسم الباب عليه, وعند سحب الباب من خلال هذا العامل، تتخذ الكتلة زاوية خط الجدار تلقائياً.
الآن سنضيف عاملاً من نوع آخر، عاملاً يحتاج إلى نسب إجراء له لكي يعمل.
في اللوحة قم باختيار العامل (Linear Parameter)، وانقر على نقطة الأصل لتحديد البداية، ثم زاوية الباب العلوية اليمنى (النقطة C)، واسحب المؤشر للأسفل ثم انقر زر الفأرة للحصول على شكل قريب من الـبعد الخطي (Linear Dimension)، سيظهر سهمين أزرقين في بداية ونهاية العامل، كما يظهر مربع أصفر صغير عليه علامة تعجب بالون الأسود تدل على أن عملية تعريف العامل لم تكتمل بعد، وتحتاج إلى إضافة إجراء أو أكثر إليه. (الشكل 9).


 الشكل (9)​ ​ انقر على العامل لاختياره، ثم افتح نافذة الخصائص (Properties)، بالضغط على Ctrl+1، وغير عنوان الـعامل من Distance إلى Door size، وذلك في الحقل Distance label المتوفر ضمن المجموعة Property Labels.عند إضافة إجراء التمديد لهذا العامل يمكننا أن نمدد الشكل كما نريد، وبدون أية محددات. فقد نحتاج ذلك في بعض الأحيان. ولكن في هذه الكتلة نريد أن نمدد أو نقلص حجم درفة الباب بقياسات محددة تعتمد على القياسات الموجودة للأبواب عادة، لهذا سنحدد قائمة بالقياسات المرغوبة، ولإنشاء تلك القائمة، نعود إلى نافذة الخصائص ثم ضمن المجموعة Value Set، وفي الحقل Dist type، نقوم باختيار List، وننتقل للحقل Dist Value List، ننقر على الزر المتوضع أيمن الحقل (مرسوم عليه ثلاث نقاط صغيرة)، لكي نفتح صندوق الحوار Add Distance Value.
في الحقل Distance to add نقوم بكتابة قيم القياسات التي نريد، ويجب الفصل بينها بفواصل، الآن انقر على زر الإضافة Add، يجب أن ترى جميع القياسات وقد أدرجت ضمن الحقل السفلي. (الشكل 10).


 الشكل (10)​ ​ قم بالنقر على الزر OK للعودة إلى نافذة الخصائص Properties. لاحظ ظهور خطوط عمودية صغيرة على العامل تبين القياسات المحددة للعامل.
ضمن المجموعة Misc اذهب للحقل Number of Grips و قم باختيار مسكة واحدة بالنقر على الرقم (1) 
حيث يُحذف السهم الأول للعامل وتعين إمكانية استعمال العامل باتجاه واحد فقط . (الشكل 11).


 الشكل (11)​ ​ سنقوم برسم عامل آخر من نفس النوع (Linear) لكي نتحكم من خلاله بسمك الجدار، ولتكن النقطة الأولى نقطة الأصل مرة أخرى والنقطة الثانية هي نهاية الخط الصغير (النقطة B). 

 الشكل (12)​ ​ قم بتغير اسم العامل من Distance إلى Wall thickness. وأكمل العمل بإضافة قائمة، كما فعلنا سابقاً.
حدد بعدين جديدين لسمك الجدار (150, 450)، وقم بإضافتهما إلى القائمة، ولاحظ ظهور الخطوط الصغيرة الأفقية التي تمثل المسافات المحددة. قم بإخفاء المسكة الأولى: أي في المجموعة Misc، اذهب للحقل Number of Grips، و قم باختيار مسكة واحدة بالنقر على الرقم (1).
*إضافة بقية العوامل* في هذا الجزء نقوم بإضافة عاملان، أحدهما لقلب الدرفة من الداخل إلى الخارج وثانيهما لتغيير مكان المفصلة (Hinge) من اليمين إلى اليسار أو بالعكس لكلتا الحالتين، مع إضافة الإجراء Flip لهما ليعملان بالشكل المراد.اذهب إلى اللوحة، وقم باختيار Flip Parameter، ثم حدد النقطة الأولى وسط درفة الباب، أما الثانية فانتقيها فوقها بمسافة مناسبة لتحديد اتجاه القلب، وعند السؤال عن موقع اسم العامل، انتق نقطة قريبة من مكان المفصلة (النقطة3)، كما هو مبين في الشكل (13).


 الشكل (13)​ ​ الآن قم باختيار العامل بالنقر عليه ثم افتح نافذة الخصائص Properties، وفي الحقل الخاص باسم العامل، غير الاسم إلى Hinge.بعد ذلك قم بإضافة عاملاً آخراً من نفس النوع ولكن هذه المرة بالاتجاه الأفقي. ولتكن النقطة الأولى نقطة الوسط للخط الصغير (AB) عند اليسار، والنقطة الثانية على يمين الرسم، وانتق مكاناً لاسم العامل تحت السهم القريب من الوسط (النقطة 3)، وغير الاسم إلى Swing، الشكل (14).


 الشكل (14)​ ​ قم بسحب السهم وضعه في الوسط، واسحب السهم الخاص بالعامل الأول إلى الوسط أيضاً أسفل سابقه، كما هو مبين في الشكل (15). 

 الشكل (15)​ ​ احفظ الكتلة بكتابة BSAVE في سطر الأوامر، أو بالنقر على الزر Save Block Definition الذي يظهر في شريط الأدوات الخاص بالكتل الديناميكية. لإضافة العامل الأخير اختر Visibility parameter، وضعه في مكان قريب من قمة الدرفة القائمة (الزاوية 90)، وكما سبق انتق العامل وافتح نافذة الخصائص لتغيير اسمه إلى Opening Angle.
*إضافة الإجراءات (Actions) للعوامل (Parameters)* نرغب في البداية أن تتقلص و تتمدد درفة الباب حسب القياسات التي حددناها، لذلك نقول أنه يمكن إضافة Stretch Action إلى العامل الخاص بحجم الباب، وبما أن إنشاء الكتلة يتطلب رسم خمسة حالات مختلفة لدرفة الباب و زاوية كل واحدة منهن تختلف عن الأخرى، لذا يجب إضافة إجراء لكل حالة.في اللوحة افتح التبويب الخاص بالإجراءات (Actions)، ثم انقر على Stretch Action، وقم باختيار العامل الذي أسميناه Door size.
يطلب الإجراء تحديد نقطة البداية له، أي النقطة التي نحركها عند استعمال الإجراء، لذلك قم بتحديد موقع السهم بالنقر على النقطة (C). بعد ربط الإجراء بالعامل وتحديد نقطة البداية، سيطلب الإجراء تحديد مكان المستطيل الخاص بالأمر Stretch، ارسم المستطيل باعتماد النقطتين (1) و (2).
بقيت خطوة واحدة فقط، وهي تحديد العناصر التي نريدها أن تتأثر بهذا الإجراء، وكوننا نرغب بتحريك الخط الصغير مع الدرفة أيضاً، نقوم أولاً بانتقاء الدرفة، ثم ننتق الخط الصغير (CD) من خلال نافذة الانتقاء من اليسار إلى اليمين باعتماد النقطتين (3) و(4)، الشكل (16). مع التأكيد على عدم انتقاء أي كائن آخر كالأقواس مثلاً، لأن النتائج لن تكون جيدة.


 الشكل (16)​ ​ حدد مكاناً تضع فيه عنوان الإجراء، وليكن أعلى يمين شاشة الرسم. بعد ذلك انتق العنوان، وضمن المجموعة Misc في نافذة الخصائص (Properties)، غير الاسم إلى Stretch 0، للدلالة على أن هذا الإجراء خاص بالدرفة المغلقة.عد إلى اللوحة مرة أخرى Stretch action، وانتق نفس العامل السابق، ونفس النقطة للبداية (C)، ثم ارسم مستطيل الأمر حول الدرفة المفتوحة بزاوية 30 درجة باعتماد النقطتين (1) و(2) كما في الشكل (17)، ثم انتق الدرفة، وحدد مكاناً لوضع عنوان الإجراء، وليكن أسفل عنوان الإجراء السابق.


 الشكل (17)​ ​ قم باختيار العنوان واذهب إلى نافذة الخصائص، ضمن المجموعة Misc، غير الاسم إلى Stretch 30 في الحقل الخاص باسم الإجراء. وضمن المجموعة Overrides، غير زاوية الإزاحة (Angle Offset) واجعلها مساوية 30.كرر الخطوات السابقة لبقية الدرفات بالتسلسل المنطقي لتغيير الأسماء والزوايا. 
الآن سنضيف نفس الإجراء إلى العامل الخاص بسمك الجدار: عد إلى اللوحة مرة أخرى ، انقر على Stretch action، وحدد العامل Wall Thickness، انتق نقطة البدء ولتكن النقطة (B) نهاية الخط الصغير، ارسم المستطيل الخاص بالأمر من النقطة (1) إلى (2)، كما في الشكل (18)، وعند طلب اختيار العناصر، قم باختيار الخط الصغير على اليمين (CD) من خلال نافذة الانتقاء (من النقطة 3 إلى النقطة 4)، ثم الخط الآخر (AB) كما فعلت مع السابق، ثم حدد مكانا لعنوان الإجراء.
اختر عنوان الإجراء واذهب إلى نافذة الخصائص لتبديل الاسم إلى Stretch Wall.


 الشكل (18)​ ​ *إجراءات أخرى* يجب أن يتغير حجم القوس عندما نمدد أو نقلص حجم الباب و لكي نحصل على هذه النتيجة، علينا إضافة  إجراء يقوم بتغير مقياس القوس ليحاكي حجم الباب. عد إلى اللوحة واختر من تبويب الإجراءات Scale Action، اختر العامل الخاص بحجم الباب (Door Size)، ثم انتق أجزاء القوس الأربعة، وحدد مكاناً لتضع فيه اسم الإجراء، غير الاسم إلى Scale Arc في نافذة الخصائص، التي تظهر بعد انتقاءه والضغط على Ctrl+1.
الآن نقوم بإضافة الإجراء الخاص بقلب الدرفة، ومفصلة الباب.
عد إلى اللوحة، اختر Flip Action. انقر على عنوان العامل الخاص بقلب المفصل (Hinge)، وعندما يطلب البرنامج تحديد العناصر التي تريدها أن تتأثر بهذا الإجراء قم باختيار كل العناصر المرسومة من خلال نافذة الاختيار. (تأكد بأنك لم تنس اختيار العامل الذي أسميناه Opening Angle).
حدد مكانا لتضع فيه اسم الإجراء، وغير اسمه إلى Flip Hinge.
أعد جميع المراحل السابقة مرة أخرى لإضافة إجراء من نفس النوع إلى العامل الذي سميناه Swing، حدد مكاناً لاسم العامل ثم غيره إلى Flip Swing من خلال نافذة الخصائص. الشكل (19).


 الشكل (19)​ ​ لكي يعمل الإجراء الخاص بالقلب بطريقة صحيحة، يجب أن يكون خط القلب للكتلة أفقياً و عمودياً في الوسط.ولكن عندما نقلص أو نمدد حجم الباب، لن يبقى الخطان في الوسط، إذاً لحل هذه المشكلة يجب إضافة إجراء خاص إلى العامل الخطي لحجم الباب وكذلك للجدار، كي يقوم بتحريك هذين الخطين بحيث يتوضعان دائماً في منتصف المسافة للعاملين (حجم الباب وسمك الجدار).
عد إلى اللوحة واختر Move Action، اختر العامل الخاص بحجم الباب (Door Size)، حدد نقطة البداية وهي النقطة (C)، اختر العامل الخاص بقلب المفصلة (Hinge)، وانتق السهم (E) أيضاً لكي يتحرك دائماً إلى الوسط عند تغير حجم الباب. حدد مكاناً لاسم الإجراء الجديد، ثم من نافذة الخصائص غير الاسم إلى Move Hinge، وغير قيمة المعامل Distance Multiplier الذي سيضرب في المسافة إلى النصف (0.5)، أي ستتحرك العناصر المربوطة بهذا الإجراء نصف مسافة تحرك العامل الخطي. الشكل (20).


 الشكل (20)​ ​ أعد العملية مرة أخرى لتحريك خط قلب العامل Swing، وفقاً للخطوات التالية: بعد اختيار الإجراء Move Action، اختر العامل الخاص بسماكة الجدار (Wall Thickness)، حدد نقطة التحرك (B)، اختر العامل Swing، والسهم (F)، الشكل (21). حدد موقعاً لاسم الإجراء، وبعد انتقاء الاسم، اذهب إلى نافذة الخصائص وغيره إلى Move Swing، وبدل قيمة Distance Multiplier إلى (0.5). 

 الشكل (21)​ ​ *حالات رؤية الكتلة والعناصر* في هذا الجزء نقوم بإنشاء الحالات المرئية للكتلة والعناصر التي نريد أن تظهر في كل حالة. اكتب في سطر الأوامر BVSTATE، أو انقر على الأيقونة Manage Visibility States، التي تظهر في يمين شريط أدوات إنشاء وتحرير الكتل. (لا تكون هذه المجموعة فعالة إلا عندما نضيف Visibility Parameter).
سيظهر صندوق الحوار Visibility States، لاحظ وجود حالة واحدة قياسية، حيث يمكن تغيير اسم الحالات من خلال Rename، أو إضافة حالات جديدة من خلال New.
قم بتغير اسم الحالة الأولى إلى d90، ثم انقر على New لإظهار صندوق الحوار الخاص بالحالات الجديدة، اكتب اسماً جديداً للحالة و ليكن d60، ثم وافق بالنقر على الزر OK، أعد العملية ثلاثة مرات أخرى، للحالات التالية: d45 و d30 و Closed. مع ملاحظة أنه يمكن تغيير تسلسل الحالات من خلال Move Up وMove Down. الشكل (22).


 الشكل (22)​ ​ لنقم بتحديد العناصر التي نريدها أن تظهر في كل حالة:أولاً قم باختيار الحالة الأولى، ولتكن Closed، من القائمة المشار إليها بالرقم (1)، كما في الشكل (23). الآن انتق العناصر التي لا تريدها أن تظهر في هذه الحالة (أي انتق جميع أجزاء القوس، ودرفات الباب الأربعة 30، 45، 60، 90). بعد ذلك انقر على أيقونة إخفاء العناصر Make Invisible، والمشار إليها بالرقم (2)، مع ملاحظة أنه إذا كنت ترغب بإظهار العناصر المختفية بشكل باهت أثناء تصنيع الكتلة انقر على الأيقونة Visiblity Mode، المشار إليها بالرقم (3).


 الشكل (23)​ ​ نعيد العملية مرة أخرى للحالة d30، حيث نستثني من الانتقاء جزء القوس الأول والدرفة المائلة بزاوية 30 درجة. وهكذا حتى الحالة d90، والتي يتم فيها انتقاء درفات الباب الأربعة الأولى فقط. الشكل (24). 

 الشكل (24)​ ​ *خاتمة* أهنئك على المواصلة معي حتى هذه المرحلة، فقد قمت بكافة الخطوات اللازمة لإنشاء كتلة ديناميكية جاهزة للإدراج. الآن قم بحفظ الكتلة وأغلق بيئة إنشاء وتعديل الكتل بالنقر على الزر Close Block Editor المتوفر في شريط أدوات تحرير الكتل الديناميكية، لكي تعود إلى منطقة العمل في الأوتوكاد.
أدرج الكتلة، بكتابة Insert في سطر الأوامر، أو بالنقر على الأيقونة الخاصة بإدراج الكتل، وجرب جميع الاحتمالات، لتتأكد من أنه لا توجد أية أخطاء. وإذا صادفتك مشكلة حاول أن تعرف ما هو السبب وقم بإصلاحه. والأفضل أن تفعل ذلك الآن، لأنها تكون مزعجة عندما تكتشف ذلك أثناء العمل.
تأكد بان هذه الكتل قد تستعملها لعدة سنوات، لذلك اهتم بها.


----------



## إسلام علي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ولك بمثلأ أخي الكريم
ده موقع تعليمي فيديو لعدة أشياء منها الكاد 2009 بالعربي
***********************************************
كيفية عمل لوحة تكون جاهزة عليها ال layer مسبقاً
يمكن عمل ملف قالب DWT وليس ملف رسم DWG وضمن ملف القالب يتم تثبيت جميع الإعدادات الجاهزة من طبقات ونماذج كتابة وأبعاد وخطوط وتصميم صفحات طباعة layouts .... 
حيث تقوم بإنشاء ملف جديد وتقوم بعمل الإعدادات اللازمة ثم تحفظه ضمن save as وتحدد نوع الحفظ save as type من نوع DWT فيتم حفظه كقالب. 
ولإنشاء ملف انطلاقا من هذا الفالب، تحتار file ثم new وتنتقل إلى ملف القالب فيتم إنشاء ملف جديد يحتوي إعدادات جاهزة

مكن عمل ذلك عن طريق قم أولا بعمل ماتحتاجه من layers كما تحب وقم بتعديل خصائص الlayers كما تريد بعد ذلك قم بحفظ هذا الملف الذى أجريت عليه التعديلات التى تريدها وتريد أن تكون موجودة عند فتح برنامج الأوتوكاد 
بعد ذلك قم بعمل save as لهذا الملف ولكن عند الحفظ أختار أن يكون هذا الملف template وإختر له أسم مميز 
كى تكون قادر على فتحه فى برنامج أوتوكاد 
أغلق البرنامج وقم بفنحه مرة أخرى ولكن عند الفتح أختار من قلئمة start up ان تفتح الملف عن طريق use atemplate 

افتح ملف جديد جهز اعداداتكل من الطبقات وغيرها احفظها بعد ذلك على ملف اسمه acad.dwtموجود على tamplate وبذلك سوف يفتح الاوتوكاد على هذا الملف تلقائيا


----------



## البحار المشاكس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جدا اخوانى 
ولاكنى اريد ان دروس تعليميه ررسم 3d المتعلق بالديكور داخل المنزل


----------



## البحار المشاكس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جدا اخوانى 
ولاكنى اريد دروس تعليميه لرسم 3d المتعلق بالديكور داخل المنزل فى الاتوكاد


----------



## عادل نجم (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم يامهندس بشر وشكرا على المجهود الرائع هذا ولكن الجزء الاول من فيديو الـ dimension للمهندس محمد فتحى غير موجود ياريت رابط لأخر لهذا الجزء مشكككككككك ووووور جدا


----------



## إسلام علي (20 يناير 2009)

للأسف لم أرفعه أنا 
لكن لو وجدت رابط آخر سأرفعه لك إن شاء الله


----------



## سارية عثمان (21 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي،القوائم الجديدة اكثر تنظيماً ،ارجو افادتي بخصوص الفرق بين الاوتوكاد 2009 والاوتوكاد 2009 الخاص بالريفيت الانشائي،مع تحياتي.


----------



## إسلام علي (21 يناير 2009)

سارية عثمان قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي،القوائم الجديدة اكثر تنظيماً ،ارجو افادتي بخصوص الفرق بين الاوتوكاد 2009 والاوتوكاد 2009 الخاص بالريفيت الانشائي،مع تحياتي.


والله أخي الكريم 
كل ما أعلمه عن الموضوع 
هو أن الأوتوكاد المتناغم مع الريفيت هو أوتوكاد عادي لكنه متناغم مع الريفيت بحيث يعملان معاً ويتبادلاً الملفات و البيانات  هسألك و أدور


----------



## سارية عثمان (22 يناير 2009)

bishr قال:


> والله أخي الكريم
> كل ما أعلمه عن الموضوع
> هو أن الأوتوكاد المتناغم مع الريفيت هو أوتوكاد عادي لكنه متناغم مع الريفيت بحيث يعملان معاً ويتبادلاً الملفات و البيانات  هسألك و أدور



مشكور اخي bishr علي سرعة الرد ، انا بالانتظار ، ولو ممكن تحديد البرامج الملحقة لكل منهما،بارك الله فيك ونفعك بقدر ما تقدم.


----------



## bassem110 (27 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحت انا عاوز شرح فيديو للتصدير من الكاد الي الساب


----------



## assasy (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على عرض بادرة شح الموضوع فانا عانيت كثيرا فى البحث عن هذا الموضوع الجميل كنت ابحث عنه وارجو شرح كيفية عمل Action recorder & xref
مع خالص تحياتى اخوكم فى الله احمد العساسى


----------



## anass81 (15 مارس 2009)

assasy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على عرض بادرة شح الموضوع فانا عانيت كثيرا فى البحث عن هذا الموضوع الجميل كنت ابحث عنه وارجو شرح كيفية عمل Action recorder & xref
> مع خالص تحياتى اخوكم فى الله احمد العساسى



ارجو ان يجيب هذا على تساؤلك عن ال action reader
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TznYyHd4mYs

http://www.dailyautocad.com/autocad/introduction-to-autocad-2009-3-–-action-recorder/


----------



## إسلام علي (15 مارس 2009)

*فيديو: أسرع طريقة لـ 3d Modeling on SAP2000 للحصول على الـStaining Action على الـCore

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
3d Modeling
In
SAP2000


هذا الفيديو عن كيفية التمثيل الثلاثي الأبعاد للمنشآت في SAP2000

و تمثيل قطاع الـ Core بأي شكل على الساب باستخدام الـ Section Designer

و طريقة ربط المنشأ بالـ Core

أيضا كيفية التعامل مع أحمال الرياح و الزلازل

و كيفية تطبيقها باستخدام الـ user defined load

و أيضا التعامل مع النتائج من خلال الـ Excel

و تصفية النتائج للوصول إلى القيم النهائية التي سوف نقوم بوضعها في برنامج CSICOL أو S-CONCRETE

بالإضافة إلى بعض الـ Tricks &Tips للوصول إلى أسرع طرق الـ Modeling​



لا تنس التعليق بعد المشاهدة
فلا تبخل على بالرد
و الدعاء بالتوفيق و الهداية

لتحميل لقطة الفيديو (93.6 ميجا)
4Shared
من هنا

لتحميل برامج المهندس "محمود زغلل" للحصول على الـLater Loads من هنا 

إذا كانت عندك مشكلة في مشاهدة لقطة الفيديو؛ قم بتحميل الكودكس من هنا

™Eng. Mohamed Fathi


----------



## hawraa (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
المعلومات كلها مفيده ولكنني احتجت ان ادعم عملي باستخدام برنامج الاوتوكاد 2009
ولكن جهازي نظامه وندوز فيستا ونصبت البرنامج لاكثر من مره لكنني اجهل استخدام البرنامج 
هل له ثأثير نظام جهازي؟ أم لأنني لااعرف استخدام البرنامج
أفيدوني افادكم الله


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أبريل 2009)

أعتقد تحتاجين لكاسر حماية
كراك ,,, كيجينيروتر


----------



## إسلام علي (16 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 
هذا الموضوع عن أدوات الرسم ال2d في قائمة Draw
و كيفية طرق أدخال النقط و الأطوال في
AutoCAD
مع شرح خبايا الرسم في معظم الأوامر
حيث يتم عمل orientation لكيفية التعامل مع البرنامج و الcommand bar

لا تنس التعليق بعد المشاهدة
فلا تبخل على بالرد
و الدعاء بالتوفيق و الهداية

هذا الموضوع مقسم إلى ملفين فيديو
Draw Part 1
Draw Part 2

روابط
4shared
لتحميل Draw Part 1 (مقسم إلى ملفين مضغوطين - بإجمالي 53.2 ميجا)
من هنا1
من هنا2
لتحميل Draw Part 2 (مقسم إلى ملفين مضغوطين - بإجمالي 56.6 ميجا)
من هنا1
من هنا2



إذا كانت لديك مشكلة في تشغيل لقطة الفيديو, قم بتحميل الكودكس من هنا​


----------



## إسلام علي (16 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 
هذا الموضوع عن أوامر التعديل ال2d في قائمة Modify في
AutoCAD
حيث سوف يتم شرح فكره كل أمر و إمكانية تطبيقه حسب القواعد و الشروط التي يتبعها الأمر
و الفروقات بين الأوامر التي قد تؤدي إلى نفس الأستخدام
و توظيف أوامر الرسم "Draw" مع Drawing aids للوصول إلى الدقة و السرعة في الرسم
و توضيح كيفية عمل الأقواس مماس
و ذكر الكثير من Tips & Tricks

لا تنس التعليق بعد المشاهدة
فلا تبخل على بالرد
و الدعاء بالتوفيق و الهداية

لتحميل لقطة الفيديو - روابط 4Shared (الملف مقسم إلى ثلاثة ملفات مضغوطين- باجمالي 133 ميجا)
من هنا1
من هنا2
من هنا3

إذا كانت لديك مشكلة في تشغيل لقطة الفيديو, قم بتحميل الكودكس من هنا


----------



## إسلام علي (16 مايو 2009)

*
™Eng. Mohamed Fathi
**
™Eng. Mohamed Fathi
**
™Eng. Mohamed Fathi*


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس/ بشر 
وشكرا جزيلا على كل هذه المعلومات القيمة ونحن دوما فى انتظار المزيد والجديد منك...
لك تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم.


----------



## إسلام علي (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وفيك بارك الله
المعلومات منقولة وصاحب الفضل الأكبر بعد الله
هو م / محمد فتحي جزاه الله خيراً


----------



## anass81 (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا اخي اسلام 

هذه بعض شروحات الفيديو عن الخصائص الجديدة لل 2009

http://heidihewett.blogs.com/my_weblog/files/AutoCAD2009Videos.htm

وفي المرفقات , شرح مختصر بالعربي لها

وهي من موقع ال http://www.cadmagazine.net/


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخ بشر:
دعني أقول ان هذا المنتدى هو أفضل مدرسة هندسية و السبب في ذلك 
الشرح الواضح من الزملاء كما تفعل اخ بشر و تعليقات الزملاء و مناقشاتهم حيث كلٌ يدلي بدوله 
و يطرح وجهة نظره و حسب مفهومه ناهيك عن المراجع التي تؤمنها إدارة المنتدى و كذلك الزملاء الاعضاء 
بروابطهم . حيث لا يوجد معلومة يريدها المهندس إلا وتجدها في هذا المنتدى 
جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (19 مايو 2009)

كلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام كبير 
من مهندس كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
انت مدرسة وبنتعلم منك كتير
بارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (20 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

Video: Excel Elementary

هذا الموضوع عن بعض معادلات الExcel البسيطه
مثل
Sum, Average, Max, Min, Count, Counta, Ceiling, Floor, Int, Abs, Sqrt, if, if and, if or, Sumif, vlookup, Concatenate
و شرح كيفية أستخدام هذه الدوال في المعادلات
مع مثال لsheet Excel لحل العمدان

لا تنس التعليق بعد المشاهدة
فلا تبخل على بالرد
و الدعاء بالتوفيق و الهداية

لتحميل لقطة الفيديو - روابط 4Shared (الملف مضغوط- باجمالي 29.9 ميجا)
من هنا

إذا كانت لديك مشكلة في تشغيل لقطة الفيديو, قم بتحميل الكودكس من هنا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي بشر على موضوعك القيم والمتجدد


----------



## abumo3az (21 مايو 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك يا اخ بشر
دائما متألق
نفعنا الله بعلمك


----------



## life for rent (20 يونيو 2009)

_لو أردت أن أشرح هذه الخواص وأخرى مفيدة بالفيديو شقم بالتصويت لنرى مدى الحاجة لذلك_

ياريت طبعا دة انت تبقى خدمتنا كلنا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (20 يونيو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات


----------



## hassanaki (22 يونيو 2009)

السان يعجز عن ايجاد عبارات وكلمات الشكر التي لايمكن ان توفيك حقك
ولكن لي استفسار عن مشكلة لي يا اخي لماذا لا يمكنني تنزيل الملفات المضغوطة ب winrar ولكن استطيع تنزيل ملفات مضغوطة ب win zip ولذلك لم استطيع الاستفادة باللوحات الcad لاني لم استطيع انزالها هي وكل ما هو مضغوط بوين رار
مع الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## opo (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا م.محمد فتحي


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
م / حسن >> لا أعرف حقيقة


----------



## ناصر الحداد (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدمونه


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا على هذا الموضوع الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعوياريت شرح بالفيديو لأمر ال Xref
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## مش لاقي (12 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير . اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد وصحبة أجمعين*​


----------



## محمودشمس (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك العافية


----------



## عاشق السهر (15 أبريل 2010)

تسلموا على جهدكم ومعلوماتكم بس ياحبذا لو تتكرموا وتجمعوها لنا في ملف مرفق واحد


----------



## king-kimo (1 يوليو 2010)

تسلم يابشمهندس وانشاء الله يكون في مزيد


----------



## إسلام علي (21 أغسطس 2010)

يا ترى ما هي مميزات كاد 2011 الجديدة ؟؟


----------



## mfy62 (19 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع جزا الله الجميع بالخير


----------



## عبدالرحيم الغانم (20 يناير 2011)

يسلمووووو أخوي على الموضوع


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (12 أبريل 2011)

والله بارك الله فيكم هنا شروحات ممتازة


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (13 أبريل 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> *فيديو: أسرع طريقة لـ 3d modeling on sap2000 للحصول على الـstaining action على الـcore*
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 3d modeling
> ...


 نرجوا من الاخوه المهندسين الذين تمكنوا من تحميل هذا الفيديو اعادة رفعة لان الرابط غير صالح


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (11 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع مميز مهندس اسلام كما عودتنا على الموضوعات الشيقة


----------

